# Sound Side



## Emiliopop (Jan 28, 2013)

Anybody fishing the sound side from hurlburt field yet? Some of the bait shops are selling live shrimp now. Just wanted to know if people were fishing the sounds yet. Thanks for the future help guys!


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Sound side*

Depending on the time of year there are fish there. I've caught a couple nice reds from the dock. A little East of there where you see the white markers and marsh area I've caught a nice black drum, flounder and a trout or two. Best time to come across a red is late fall, early winter. Not sure if there is much going on there right now. The bottom is almost entirely flat sand.


----------



## Redfisher53 (Dec 14, 2012)

*soundside*

tried fishing around the cemetery yesterday-no luck-sweet lookin area


----------



## Redfisher53 (Dec 14, 2012)

*soundside*

pats bait was only sellin fiddlers yesterday didn't check half hitch on way to liza Jackson park


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

A buddy fished the dock on the sound side and hooked a fatty redfish


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

That was from this past Saturday night as well


----------



## Emiliopop (Jan 28, 2013)

Was this in the sound? Near hurlburt? I want to get out and try my luck. I live in navarre. Just wanna see how everyone else is doing in the sound


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes in the sound. Right next to the sound side gate.


----------



## kastone51 (Mar 5, 2014)

If I'm fishing from a dock tonight in Navarre at around 6pm what should I use? I'm thinking a DOA and popping cork...does that sound like a good idea?


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Which dock in navarre? And depends what u are fishing for. That could work for reds possibly. Or you could go to broxsons and get some life shrimp and Toss that out there. Or catch some baitfish and use that. Perhaps some menhaden and toss it out there as well for some reds. I always bring a small pole with me with a Sabin rig and catch some pinfish. I put a little piece of bait on the hooks as well to get the bite going better. Good luck and post back if you catch anything


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Typing from cell so forgive errors lol....Sabiki rig and live shrimp


----------



## kastone51 (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm at a residential dock just south of Cayo Grande. All I have is the DOAs for tonight, can't drive due to a medical condition otherwise I'd get some live shrimp. Thanks a lot for the help! I will try the live shrimp tomorrow night and maybe get a pin fish trap tomorrow. Did Broxson's get any traps in yet?


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Not sure on traps. Never looked for them to be honest. Sorry


----------



## kastone51 (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks Dimebag! Unfortunately I didn't get to go my dog was feeling ill and I was too worried to leave her, luckily she is feeling better now. So...I will get some live shrimp for tomorrow....still use the popping cork with them though right? I will check out their traps while I'm there. Any recommendations on what bait to put in a pin fish trap?


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I suspect most pinfish that are around are deep right now. Around the bridge pilings. For pins, any fish heads / scrap will work. You can use the popping cork. If you have more than one rod, put one out with a small weight and a circle hook and let it sit. If there are oysters on the dock, bust one or two up to act as chum for the reds.
Fisherdad1


----------



## bayfishing850 (Nov 19, 2013)

*All the reds are not only in pensacola*

a couple we caught over in freeport. we had to work for these. and thats no bull


----------



## kastone51 (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for the intel guys! No luck here unfortunately.


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Nothing was biting today,don't feel bad


----------



## Rofhbert (Mar 10, 2014)

yesterday-no luck-sweet lookin area


----------



## kastone51 (Mar 5, 2014)

Finally had some luck. Fish were biting on live shrimp and popping corks near the Woodlawn Beach boat launch, right near the docks. Caught my first keeper of the season. 15.5 inch Speck. Nothing to write home about but I was excited. FYI there was actually a lot of bait fish out there too.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That will be a good eat'n taco. Nice fish! Thanks for the pic.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------

